# whats your favorite mini/micro RC car?



## pe_z (Sep 2, 2004)

whats your favorite mini/micro RC car?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The BRP SC-18 is by far the best 1/18th scall TRACK RACE car. It was designed for the track, and built for speed. This is a great entry level car.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> The BRP SC-18 is by far the best 1/18th scall TRACK RACE car. It was designed for the track, and built for speed. This is a great entry level car.


You forgot to mention that there's an upgrade path available, now. So, there are two distinct classes, spec and everything else. Spec is durable and fast enough to be viable without dollar wars. And the upgrade path should keep it from the stagnation other spec classes can have.

Not that I'm at all prejudiced.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

GO BRP :wave: :devil: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW ZOOOM ... it's been a long time... are you going to race BRP this indoor series?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

BRP all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Micro,

Me and JJ are going to try to do alot of racing this winter. this summer waas not a good race time, had a lot going on, new house, getting things ready for the baby(which I hope she shows up very soon), after that it's race time (I hope)

2slow00- welcome back, hope things are going good. see you at the races

Chris


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Zoom, 
I guess she must have read the thread telepathically because she heard you typing and decided to come out and check out the world. Hope to see you & JJ at Classic or Hobbytown when things settle down some from the baby's arrival.

RAFster
David


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Zoom thanks. I hope you guys do alot more racing this year. Pat needs your expertize and encuragement!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well, in answer to the question reguarding the favorite micro RC... I must say BRP is #1.
IM not just following the crowd.. I have tryed or seen most of the others and seen diferent things that was kinda cute, neet, and complex setup designs.. but found the BRP SC-18 to be the BEST!!
The Pro series are awsome also as well as the V2... but the bottom line is BRP has the performace, user frendly setups, and durability.
I own at least 1 of each ever made, and have done well racing them against the other manufactures... I only lost to another BRP and never to any other brand unless I didnt finish the race.
The Losi mini T is pretty cool and is a good one... but needs to run in its own class... the BRP smokes em unless a person installs a speed 300 big block or another mod motor.. then they can keep up with the BRP stock.
The M18 Xray is a 4wd and does fine untill it hits somthing or looses pwr before the 4 min is up.. but all in all is a fine 4wd micro.
I am still wanting to try the new Team Associated RC18T to see how it does aganst the BRP.. but must consider its also 4wd and a truck to boot.
Itr looks like a winner though.
BRP..... #1 in my Book and experinace.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Being the proud owner of a fleet of BRP cars I know they are the way to race. Stock or Mod it makes no difference.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

well, since ive only owned 4 types, id say this:

cars:mrs4
trucks:IBS

owned: mini-t,mini-t pro,2 IBSs,micro rs4x2, brp car(didnt know about them at the time), and gave it away, 3 x-mods.


----------



## jb06 (Mar 7, 2006)

*fav*

my fav is my mini-z mr02 these are awesome , have not drove the awd yet . Im sure it will take over .........jb


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

my favorite is the rc18mt


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

BRP SC2 and any of the rc18 line truck buggy or Monster truck they alll are great


----------



## tnetzley (Feb 1, 2006)

rc18t is the way to go


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would definitly have to say the xray M18, with all the graphite hop ups,, Man they look sweet,


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

mini LST. that thing is a huge mini. and its got alot of power! just like its dad. the LST


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

happy with my losi mini-t


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

BRP V2M without a doubt


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

had 2 micro rs4s couldnt give them away, my rc18t took a long time and some cash to make it more durrable and now I never drive it, mini z f1, a childs toy BY FAR THE BEST SMALL CAR IS THE BRP you cant bust it!! On indoor carpet oval or road> one car limited adjustments simplify racing and brings competition back to driver not wallet


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

i prefer the stock rc 18 t or mt cause they are nice. they can race dirt tracks or they can race road tracks.


----------



## Guff (Jul 25, 2007)

Vendetta ST is at the top of my list, with Associated 18R being a close second.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I will agree with guff, I own mini-inferno st's, a 18B, and a vendetta ST. And the vendetta is the most reliable, non-problematic , and durable out of the lot. Pluss the pillow ball front suspension is awesome!! Its so nice to have a mini that actually keeps its camber and toe settings for more than a few batteries.Not to knock the RC 18 series ,but it just takes tooo much $$$$ to make them tough enough to race in dirt.After a lap or 2 you can count on getting a rock or 10 in the spur gear and tearing up a pinion.Pretty crappy when you consider i have NEVER had a rock in the gears on the Vendetta ST.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I like my Micro RS4. Not the greatest car stock, but with a few upgrades it could be a good car. Plus HPI has some of the best looking 1/18 scale bodies. The BRP car's are a much better race bred chassis, but man the BRP bodies are just plain FUGLY!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Indy racer shouldn't you be more concerned about going fast instead of what your stuff looks like??Isn't that what RACING is???????????Maybe I'm wrong but give me a fast fun to drive Brp car over a slow HPI looks good piece of crap any day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

WELL SAID K-5 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

some like speed, others like looks. SOME even like both.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

well. i just started the rc stuff but i really like my rc 18 mt good ofroad and on road for electrics. i dont see why brps are soo good they are more expensive and there are alway enw once comin out so all of them are contently obsolete. but it depends on what u feel like.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

420 Tech R/C said:


> I will agree with guff, I own mini-inferno st's, a 18B, and a vendetta ST. And the vendetta is the most reliable, non-problematic , and durable out of the lot. Pluss the pillow ball front suspension is awesome!! Its so nice to have a mini that actually keeps its camber and toe settings for more than a few batteries.Not to knock the RC 18 series ,but it just takes tooo much $$$$ to make them tough enough to race in dirt.After a lap or 2 you can count on getting a rock or 10 in the spur gear and tearing up a pinion.Pretty crappy when you consider i have NEVER had a rock in the gears on the Vendetta ST.


i agree but the rc 18 mt is actually a good stock car. although i have never really raced many others i thing the vendetta is expensive to start out with. but it all depends on how much you are into the racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

*Rc18mt*

So far my hand down favorite DO ALL is the RC18MT,

But for on track I'm torn between the better handling BRP cars, and the M18's we run at the LHS. I WISH they had a pan car class


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

redialbutton said:


> So far my hand down favorite DO ALL is the RC18MT,




the rc18mt and the 18b are the best :woohoo:


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

seems to me that ALL my mini rc's r the coolest. have one of most styles:
MT: MQ
buggy Vendeta
st: mini-t
onroad: mrs4.


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v84/Bob_T/Mini%20RC/MiniZ/2004_0219Image0032.jpg">

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v84/Bob_T/Mini RC/MiniZ/2004_0219Image0032.jpg 

I love Mini Zs. How can you not like something that needs so little maintenance, runs for a minimum of 45 minutes and looks so good?


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

BRP IS THE BEST 1/18th ON THE MARKET!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Marty
TsB


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Brp Is The Best They Never Break!!!!! There Also Cheep And Fun To Get Into


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BRP's are the unbreakable best!!! I bought 3 1/10th oval cars in the spring before I started racing BRP's. The 1/10 ovals are now for sale with out ever running them. Just be sure to keep the male and female BRP's in seperate cages. They're worse than rabbit's. I had 1 for 2 1/2 years then I bought a 2nd one. Now six months later I have 8.


----------



## Reid H. (Jan 9, 2008)

scalpel hands down. it takes knowledge to set them up. not a toy or entry level car.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm impressed with BRP because of its handling, proven design, tires choices, body choices, low cost, customer service. They're very popular in this area. Any parts I need are available at the track. When I did order one it was on my doorstep the next day. 
I don't do micro. I also have a rc18t. Great little dirt car.


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Reid H. said:


> scalpel hands down. it takes knowledge to set them up. not a toy or entry level car.


And when the scalpel competes against a BRP......it loses. Simple and fast or slow and complex......Hmmm, let me see.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

hockeyman said:


> my favorite is the rc18mt


o ya RC 18 MT ALL THE WAY MAN... i tried brp.. didnt like it. i think i need to practice with them. but the rc 18 mt was easy right away. easyness is goooood.:woohoo::woohoo::thumbsup: lol already relied owell.


----------



## tek18_Racer#1 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a TEK18 and I love it. It was an rc18b that I upgraded to Exotek Tek18 chassis. It isn't completely done yet, but it is very nice. Takes the rc18t to a whole new level. Some call it a mini-B44. :woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

didnt know if 1/12 scale is considered mini now but have you guys seen the new onroad 1/12 gas yes i said gas car from kyosho i posted a video of it in the onroad chat looks pretty cool


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What's so great, that's where 1/12 started as a jerobee. They just brought one out now as gas is booming again with trucks. Anything to talk people into a new old fad.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

true but it looks a lot more cool than the old jerobee


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

okracer said:


> true but it looks a lot more cool than the old jerobee


Naw they look more up to date. The Jerobee looked like a 1965 Jim Hall Can Am racer from back in the day. Mine had a Cox .049 for power and it would scream. Square box transmitter throttle on the side of the box. man those were the days! :thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

lol you know i still have one of those i took and mounted a slot car handle on the back of it and linkages so i had a hand held box cause i couldnt afford the new kraft radio yeah those were the days thats for sure


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

scalpel,s are the sh*T to bad our track closed down the last 2 races we ran we converted our scalpels to mod running a small 2 cell lipo on on side of the chassis and the rec.and esc on the othere with brushed motors the little cars really came to life and shined im back racing 1/24th scale slot cars now i c the brp uses a slot car motor its a super 16d with a rotor setup and a cheap china arm if the guys that run the brp would go to a local slot car track and get the stuff to build an super 16 c motor with american made armature trued and balance you would be blown away by the speed of that car


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

dhanby123

The latest BRPs are using the 370 motors from the Assoc. RC18t for motors. They have good speed and are more durable then the slot car motors. We did try the super 16 with the american arms. We still had heat problems but that was on 6 cells. We run 4 cells now and are about the same speed.
Tang


----------



## Viper897 (Jan 19, 2008)

18t in my opinion is the best one, i race mine mostly on oval.


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

oh ok sounds cool i havent seen a brp in a long time sounds like you guys have them figured out.. any pictures of the new chassis ??


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HERE'S THE CHASSIS AND THE COT BODY....
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-18th-BRP-SC18...5934291QQihZ024QQcategoryZ34061QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-18th-COT-body...7439719QQihZ024QQcategoryZ34061QQcmdZViewItem
THIS IS ONE AWESOME CAR...:thumbsup:
CHECK THIS OUT...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy6eqrImAxE


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

i like the body pretty cool i would get one but i dont think any one races them in my area winston salem are nc


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

dhamby123 said:


> i like the body pretty cool i would get one but i dont think any one races them in my area winston salem are nc


You could be the one that starts it :thumbsup:


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

I hear ya seems like in this part of the country everyone wants to run offroad i hate offroad its to dirty and hard on eq. all the indoor shops have closed except for one out in charlote about 2 hours from me one is left in china grove but they only race the mini z on a small rcp track not sure if the track would be big enough to run the brp .. hey bud you could send me a practice car to find out ha ha ha.


----------



## mtbasher08 (Jul 22, 2008)

i like brp but for offroad i would have to say mini quake is more durable that the rc18t or at least in the diffs so i like the mq.


----------

